# 2008 Show Photos



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 16, 2008)

Would love to see all your hard earned show accomplishments, halter, jumper, driving let us have um. And congratulations to all the winners!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 16, 2008)

Well i do not have that many show photos but here is what i currently have, all pro photos i have ordered..i just do not have a scanner to scan them. I will just post Area results ..

Royal Salsa ASPC 39" Foundation

Area II Reserve GRAND Champion Foundation Gelding

Area II Sr Champion

Area II Champion 3yr+ Foundation Gelding






Alpha Farms Magical Debut ASPC 42" Classic

Area II Reserve GRAND Champion Classic Gelding

Area II Sr Champion

Area II Champion Model Gelding

Area II Champion 3yr Classic Gelding Over

**2007 Congress Res GRAND Champion Gelding and 4x Congress Champion






Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC 43" Over Yearling Classic Filly

Area II Champion Classic Yearling Filly Over

Area II Reserve Jr Classic Mare






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte AMHR 32" Under Yearling Colt

Regional Champion Yearling Colt Under


----------



## Devon (Aug 16, 2008)

Miss Fashion earned several reserve Grands and Grands in her 7 show's so far this season she hasnt finished under 2nd in any show in halter expcept under one judge Im really proud of her just turning three this year having a foal and having it been her first year showing















Zorro



my little man hes holding his own being 31" he has been out to 2 shows this season finishing both times 2nd behind a 36"



In a large class (over 8)



Hes just my special little man can't wait ot finsih outt he season with him ! Hes got about 3 or 4 more shows










Wee Man



Hes doing awesome he pulled at 3rd in gelding out of 13 and consistantly at the top of hunter and jumper as well as obstacle and showmanship



Hes taught me alot and I aboslultely love him


----------



## Relic (Aug 16, 2008)

We only went to 2 AMHA shows this year and my fave guy at the Calgary Stampede placed the same under both judges.. firsts in Senior Stallions Ammy Stallions Grands AOTE Judges Choice l can't ever remember the same mini getting both of those at the same show and Canadian National Senior Stallion... first time out driving he placed 4th out of a good sized CP class. Second show was almost the same though l think he placed better in driving at that one under one judge.















And bad boy Rowdy also did well his first time showing right out of the field with 2 firsts in halter under 32" Reserves Open SP Driving 1st and 3rd Open Barrel Race 2 firsts Open Roadster two 3rds and a Reserve Canadian National Senior Stallion...we laughted over that one as Rowdy is as far from a halter horse as you can get but has beautiful foals






l already ordered this proof of the bad boy..






And then Thunder our new boy we bought in the spring Ericas Big City the Thunder Rolls who we've yet to meet has done very well down with his trainer with firsts grands and reserves at AMHR shows..


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is the photo that I had done at the Ohio World Show from Hoof n' Paw photography that took 5 photo's and made them into one BIG one, actually 13" x 19" and I want to get it matted and framed later after we get back from the AMHR Nationals. I have a couple coming from Shetland Congress and it will be awhile for those.

Thanks for letting us share our photo and wins from our horses ! Congrats to everyones show season !/albums/a138/coventrylane/WorldShowPhoto-1.jpg


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are a few pics of a show I was at in Maynooth Co. Kildare Ireland yesterday.

Excuse the fact that some of the pics arent great as my hubby was the photographer (except the first one of the filly and first one of the colt)

My filly Silver Grace Silver Shimmer (1st in Yearling Filly Class) Unplaced in the American/Partbred class











My Colt Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner (4th in Yearling Colt, 4th in best colour and 1st in Arab Type)


----------



## alongman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are just a couple that Darcia from dk designs took earlier this show season. These are my kids on the show string.

There are more pictures of these guys on our website.





MKK China Doll (ASPC/AMHR yearling mare)






Blue Ice MTP Guns N Roses (AMHA/AMHR 2y/o stallion)






Longman's Legacy Madison (AMHR yearling filly)


----------



## Tami (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is my boy Lucky Four Superstar Select. He has done OK this year with just me showing him. He received a few firsts in some bigger classes. I don't have him conditioned like he should be. He is very mellow and hard to keep moving while I work him. And we just went to our last show and this is the only "show" photo we got of him. He was in love with the fiberglass horse...lol.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 18, 2008)

We only did a few unrated shows this year and the season's only halfway over for us!



I'm still showing at 2-3 more shows this year if all goes well.

Mocha's Keep Her In Kashmere- June she got a 3rd in trail, 6th in hunter, 4th in jumping. August she got 4th in hunter and 3rd in jumping. She also received 1st at a 4H show.






SRF Covergirl- June she got 5th in trail and 5th in jumping, August she did a halter class and got 6th and she placed 2nd in jumping! Not bad for my little rescue mare.











Great post and congratulations everyone on a great show season, it's not over yet!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice, the professional pix are fantastic. Awesome horses and great wins.



:yeah You all are an inspiration!! Keep up the good work and good luck with the rest of the season. Cant wait to see what all of you finish up with. I hope to have a pic or 2 to post.


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Aug 20, 2008)

http://woodlandacresfarm.com/images_wa/mar...show-5-2008.jpg

I don't post very often, but I am especially proud of this little girl this year with only going to 4 shows so far she has done so well.This is *Woodland Acres Starlight Valentina *who has been doing very well this show season. 2 X Amatuer Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion Amatuer Mare, Jr. Grand and 2 X Reserve Jr Grand mare. She has been at AMHA shows as well as AMHR shows this year. She was shown by me all year, but is now in training with John Eberth for the remainder of the show season and will be at AMHR Nationals and AMHA World show with John.


----------

